
A Look at a Vintage Sony CD Burner - stargrave
http://tech.mattmillman.com/a-look-at-a-vintage-sony-cd-burner/
======
rasz
Not Found It looks like nothing was found at this location. Maybe try a
search?

~~~
mywittyname
Nothing on the front page either, maybe the post was deleted?

~~~
rasz
For all the people interested in the subject I have a consolation link
"Burning a CD in Windows 3.11 / PC CD Recording history"
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bgche_U5D2g](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bgche_U5D2g)
Warning, style of the video is a little ghetto :)

------
theandrewbailey
> Anyway… let’s take a look at this beast.

Yeah, it's a beast alright. How are we supposed to know without a visual? An
image would be helpful.

------
propter_hoc
Where's the rest of this post?

------
unangst
When vintage CD burner linkrot happens - does it even make a sound?

------
ElijahLynn
404

